# الطائرات الذرية ...... حلم على وشك التحقق



## fullbank (5 يوليو 2008)

يعتبر تصنيع طائرات تعمل على الطاقة الذرية حلم راود المهندسين منذ سنوات طويلة ، فتزويد الطائرات التقليدية بالوقود يعتبر مشكلة تقنية معقدة ، يتطلب هبوط الطائرات في المطارات لتزويدها بالوقود اللازم لطيرانها وتحليقها في الأجواء ، أو اللجوء إلى طريقة التزويد الجوي المتبعة حاليا ، من هنا كان تفكير الباحثين منصبا إلى ضرورة استخدام وقود غير تقليدي لتمكين الطائرات من قطع مسافات طويلة جدا دون الحاجة إلى عملية التزويد بالوقود.

وبالرغم من أن فكرة تسيير الطائرات بالطاقة النووية ليست جديدة ، إلا أن مخاطر هذه العملية جعل تحقيقها صعبا للغاية ، فالمفاعلات النووية المستخدمة حاليا والتي تعمل على الانشطار النووي لذرات العناصر الثقيلة مثل اليورانيوم أو تعمل على الاندماج النووي للذرات الخفيفة مثل الهيدروجين ، محفوفة بالكثير من المخاطر ، وتتطلب تجهيزات هندسية وفنية بالغة الصعوبة والتعقيد ، كما أن معامل الأمان - مهما كان عاليا – ما زال يشكل خطرا لا يمكن التغاضي عنه.

من هنا تم ابتكار مفاعل نووي جديد سمي Quantum Nucleonic Reactor، وهذا المفاعل يعمل بطريقة فريدة تختلف تماما عن المفاعلات النووية التقليدية.



تقنية جديدة وواعدة

يعتمد المفاعل الجديد على استخدام أشعة غاما والناتجة من قذف نظير عنصر الهافنيوم 178 بالأشعة السينية منخفضة الطاقة ، حيث وجد علماء جامعة تكساس في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، أن مثل هذا التفاعل ينتج كمية كبيرة من أشعة غاما والتي سوف تستخدم لتشغيل المفاعل Quantum Nucleonic Reactor .

ويقول المختصون أن نظير عنصر هافنيوم 178 يتمتع بميزة أن عمر النصف له يبلغ حوالي 31 سنة ، كما أن هذا المفاعل لا يحتاج إلى استخدام حواجز واقية سميكة في بناءه كما هو متبع في المفاعلات النووية التقليدية ، ويؤكد الخبراء أنه في حال حدوث تحطم للطائرة فإن المخاطر البيئية والصحية الناتجة قليلة جدا.

الطائرة الجديدة والتي نشرت مجلة (Popular Mechanics ) بعض تفاصيلها ، تشبه إلى حد كبير طائرة ( غلوبال هوك ) التي يستخدمها الجيش الأمريكي ، وهي تتمتع بالكثير من الصفات المميزة ، فهي تطير على ارتفاع 45 ألف قدم فوق سطح الأرض ، ويصعب كشفها من قبل الرادارات التقليدية ، ومزودة بأحدث تقنيات التصوير والاستطلاع والرصد ، وتؤكد المجلة السابقة الذكر ، أن فكرة تصنيع الطائرة الذرية يعود إلى عام 1941 ،عندما صرح علماء معهد كاليفورنيا للتكنولوجيا عن إمكانية تصنيع مثل هذه الطائرات في حال تطوير التكنولوجيا النووية بشكل آمن .

لقد أبدت الكثير من الجهات العسكرية والصناعية الأمريكية اهتماما بالغا بهذه الفكرة ، ورصدت الملايين من الدولارات لتحقيق حلم راود المهندسين خلال العقود القليلة الماضية ، نظرا لما تشكله هذه التقنية الجديدة من إمكانية جعل الطائرات تحلق في الجو أشهرا طويلة دون الحاجة إلى تزويدها بالوقود ، ويؤكد المختصون في هذا المجال ، انه في حال تصنيع مثل هذه الطائرات ، فإنه سيحدث ثورة حقيقية في عالم الطيران يفوق ثورة تصنيع الطائرات النفاثة 

منقول عن مجلة افاق
http://www.sci-prospects.com/last.html


----------



## virtualknight (7 يوليو 2008)

جزيل الشكر على موضوعك الرائع.


----------



## مهاجر (7 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس موسى ‎ ‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## م المصري (7 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع بالفعل اخي الفاضل .... 

حتي انه استقبل زياره نادره لمشرفنا العام الي قسم الطيران .... 

لذا سأثبت الموضوع ....


----------



## zibara (8 يوليو 2008)

فكرة قديمة مطورة
ولكني شاهدت مرة على ما اذكر على شاشة الجزيرة الوثائقية
فلماً وثائقياً يتحدث عن هذا النوع من الطائرات ومراحل تطوره
ولكنهم قالوا معلومة في خلال الفيلم:
ان الطاقم الموجود على متن الطائرة سيصاب بالعقم
ولن يعود قادراً على الانجاب ابداً نظراً لتعرضه لأشعة غاما
ولذلك فقد قرروا انشاء طواقم من الرجال الأكبر من 40 سنة
على ان يكونوا انهوا حياتهم الانجابية 
علماً بأن جميع طياري الحربية الأميركية هم اصغر من 30 سنة 
وبعدها ينتقلون الى الطيران المدني هذه هي القاعدة العامة
لأن الطيار في عمرٍ صغير يستطيع ان يناور بشكلٍ احسن من الطيار 
الأكبر سناً
تقبلوا مروري
تحياتي


----------

